
Tim Berners-Lee tells us his radical new plan to upend the Web - jedwhite
https://www.fastcompany.com/90243936/exclusive-tim-berners-lee-tells-us-his-radical-new-plan-to-upend-the-world-wide-web?partner=rss&utm_campaign=rss+fastcompany&utm_content=rss&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=rss
======
clay_the_ripper
It seems to me this will face the exact same challenges that any competitor to
established companies does: user aqcsition in a market that has already been
“won”. Whether or not your application is built on this framework, you still
have to convince ordinary users who generally do know know, care or understand
the implications of privacy and security, who don’t understand the concept of
“decentralized” web vs non decentralized, to use your product in place of the
things they already use. Gmail, Facebook, Instagram et al are established
products with billions of users and millions of hours of ux refinement.
Although I applaud this, I don’t understand how they expect to supplant the
established players because their “killer feature” is something that ordinary
users won’t understand or be motivated by. If the ux if 0.1% worse, 99.9% of
people will not be willing to sacrifice that in order to gain something they
don’t understand, know about or care about.

The only way this can work is to get laypeople on board. I wish him luck but I
don’t see any path to success. Someone please convince me otherwise!

~~~
cmarschner
Seems possible if you use simple / powerful abstractions (like URL, http) and
then open it up (like the web). The online world of 1990 had CompuServe, AOL
and was already "won".

------
woodandsteel
Solid sounds great, but I am wondering if peoplein countries with
authoritarian regimes like Russia, Iran, or China will be able to use it.

~~~
pagutierrezn
I wonder however, if we the users under authoritarian regimes like Google or
Facebook will dare to use it

